# Paleo Diet



## RRLOVER (Apr 16, 2013)

Is anyone on here eating this way?? I have been doing it for 8 weeks now with some great results.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been following Paleo diet for about 3 months now, about 85% of the time. If you combine Paleo with exercising, particularly Crossfit, you can get results really fast.


----------



## rdm_magic (Apr 17, 2013)

I know I can google this, but can someone just give me the cliffnotes of eating paelo please?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2013)

No grains or tubers.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 17, 2013)

No grains, no starches, no dairy, no processed sugars, no whiskey, no women, no nothing. 
Did I mention, no tobacco?


----------



## echerub (Apr 17, 2013)

The idea is to eat what paleolithic humans would have eaten as hunter-gatherers because the human body is still essentially as it was then and therefore is best adapted to such a diet. The intended end result is better health, of which getting to a good weight/shape is just part of it.

I'm incorporating paleo principles, but man, rice and noodles are gonna be impossible for me to give up. So my diet is now headed towards more meat, more veggies, less starches, smaller portions overall, miss a meal every now and then. I'm now eating the same rice portions as my mom and fiancee (sometimes less), both of whom are small asian ladies.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL @ no women. 

Is the no alcohol thing only the first 30 days, or for the entire duration?

And, no legumes and no salt.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> No grains, no starches, no dairy, no processed sugars, no whiskey, no women, no nothing.
> Did I mention, no tobacco?



That is nearly my entire diet, what _can_ you eat?


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 17, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> That is nearly my entire diet, what _can_ you eat?



You eat meat,eggs,vegatables and fruit....minus potato.There are no processed foods at all. I was able to drop 35 pounds of fat in 6 weeks.I do cheat and have some sushi,I can't give that up.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I looked at this, but the moment I read no potatoes or bread or booze. Hah! ;-)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 18, 2013)

did paleo man have fire? cant remember my pre history history..


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, the idea is to strive to follow Paleo diet most of the time, while giving yourself some flexibility for occasions like eating at friends homes, eating out or eating your favorite food that is not Paleo. I allow myself 3-4 meals per week that are not Paleo. I actually gained some lean muscle weight (Paleo+Crossfit), and I really like it. I gave up coffee and wine and can't say that I miss it much.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 18, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> You eat meat,eggs,vegatables and fruit....minus potato.There are no processed foods at all. I was able to drop 35 pounds of fat in 6 weeks.I do cheat and have some sushi,I can't give that up.



No pasta???????


----------



## mpukas (Apr 18, 2013)

Funnily enough, a good friend of mine who recently moved back to Joisey (WHY??? cuz she lost her work here and her new boyfriend is well grounded there) and opened a CrossFit gym posted this on FB. [video=youtube;BMOjVYgYaG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOjVYgYaG8[/video]


----------



## mpukas (Apr 18, 2013)

My general rule of diet is don't eat anything that comes from a box, a bag or a can. Stay away from anything processed if you really want to loose weight - and that means ANY flour ground from any grain. Small quantities of whole grains - rice, quinoa, barley, etc - are ok, but flours made from these get digested too quickly. Whole wheat bread is NOT a whole grain food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 18, 2013)

i recently changed my life. i simply eat less. no more fast food. (tiny bits on road trips ). i rarely eat out either. i cook everything. no take outs.

i quit drinking booze for two years. zip. i now have an occasional glass of FANTASTIC wine. i exercise daily. 

my blood work stunned my doc. blood pressure all normal. she is so happy. i lost a bit of weight. i LOOK skinnier. i wont focus on one type of diet. i just made a global mind change. watch what i eat. 

oatmeal every work morning. salad for lunch..exercise. that is all.

you guys make fun of that show Diners, drive-in and dives..i hate the show. but i was amazed how crazy fattening alot of the show food is. i understand how restaurants need to make the food delicious..i get it. but we collectively use alot of butter!


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i recently changed my life. i simply eat less. no more fast food. (tiny bits on road trips ). i rarely eat out either. i cook everything. no take outs.
> 
> i quit drinking booze for two years. zip. i now have an occasional glass of FANTASTIC wine. i exercise daily.
> 
> ...



Now this is the proper approach, IMHO. No trendy "diet of the month". You can eat _anything _you want once in a while, as long as you.... Eat less, move more.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 18, 2013)

I was just fixin' to post that TED talk -


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 18, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> No pasta???????



Asking a "Guido" to give up pasta and bread is a tall order. I had a bite of bread last weekend and can't say I miss it a bit.I don't feel that cutting out processed and junk food from your diet is a "Fad".


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> I was just fixin' to post that TED talk -



TED talk????


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> I don't feel that cutting out processed and junk food from your diet is a "Fad".



I didn't say it was. However, the Paleo diet appears to be way more than just giving up processed and junk food. I don't consider bread, pasta or potatoes "junk food".


----------



## mhlee (Apr 18, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> Asking a "Guido" to give up pasta and bread is a tall order. I had a bite of bread last weekend and can't say I miss it a bit.I don't feel that cutting out processed and junk food from your diet is a "Fad".



I agree about cutting out processed and junk food. To me, it's the no legumes, which includes soy, and no rice, that are most difficult in my opinion. I'm mostly Japanese - asking me to take soy and rice out of my diet would remove nearly all of the condiments and seasonings used in Japanese cooking.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 18, 2013)

For me it's not a fad, but rather a health choice. My recovery times between exercises are shorter, my skin cleared up, I feel healthier and fitter. And I didn't give up foods I like, I just eat them about 15% of the time, 3-4 meals per week. Giving up pasta, dairy wasn't a big deal. Even giving up coffee wasn't that a big of a deal. 

Congrats Mario - 35Lb in 6 weeks, that's quite remarkable.

I really embraced Paleo after reading Paleo for Athletes by Loren Cordain.

It did make my cooking a bit difficult, as to come up with a nice meal now, I have to be more creative, as I am using fewer ingredients. Luckily my wife loves meat, fish and vegetables.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 18, 2013)

When my wife took off I gradually lost almost 60lbs over 3 years. I just didn't eat as much. No regular time for eating, just ate whatever whenever I was hungry. I live above the restaurant so it's not a lack of food. 

I would like to add a few pounds and stabilize there. Buying new clothes is fun but expensive.

It may be costly but I say lose-the-wife diet works pretty good. Really, after 25 years what good are they anyway?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 18, 2013)

That ted talk clip has more to do with what our ancestors actually ate, which varied due to climate, weather and geographical conditions. Whether or not the diet itself is historically accurate to me is irrelevant. Im sure if used properly the paleo diet can increase ones health and help with workout gains, theres just too many bad ass crossfitters on paleo for me to believe otherwise. IMO theres just too much nutrition whole grains, whole milk, and beans to give up.t
Marko, according to the book It Starts With Food(basically Paleo under a different name) it is actually recommended that you eat heavy cream and butter, coffee is okay too. just no sweetners of any kind.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2013)

Ad alcohol? Fruit has been spontaneously fermenting as long as there has been any, and if birds can get drunk, why can't I?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 18, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> For me it's not a fad, but rather a health choice. My recovery times between exercises are shorter, my skin cleared up, I feel healthier and fitter. And I didn't give up foods I like, I just eat them about 15% of the time, 3-4 meals per week. Giving up pasta, dairy wasn't a big deal. Even giving up coffee wasn't that a big of a deal.



This is my diet and life philosphy, however, I didn't give up anything and I don't follow the paleo diet. I do eat mostly paleo because that is what is healthy and taste good to me. I am not for or against paleo I just enjoy dessert and bread on the weekends. 3-5 splurge meals a week and I suffer no setbacks of health or weight gain. I have been eating well and exercising alot for the past four years and lost 40 lbs initially, I feel the best I have ever felt and this was at 25, so I am a big advocate of diet and exercise because I know what it did for me. I think moderation is the best way to go about diet and most things in life, except for when buying knives .


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 18, 2013)

I am doing the Scando-Italian paleo diet that includes a lot of pasta and a steady dose of potatoes. 

k.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 19, 2013)

I lost 18-19 lbs in about 10 weeks, down to about 14% body fat going with a very loose paleo-type diet, not binging and exercising just about every day. I'm pretty sure the key to the whole thing was an app I started using: MyFitnessPal. There are a lot of them but I happened to pick this one. It helped to be aware of how many calories I was consuming and expending. That way I could lose weight without losing too much muscle mass. While losing weight, I systematically overestimated what I was consuming and now that I'm maintaining, I try to be more accurate. So far, so good.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 19, 2013)

No Scotch...no Sir!


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 19, 2013)

labor of love said:


> That ted talk clip has more to do with what our ancestors actually ate



I agree - starting with the differences in digestive physiology between true carnivores and humans - even the early ones. That leads me to think of the term "Paleo" Diet as a marketing tool with little basis in historical fact. Take the Roman Legion for instance - the average legionnaire consumed an average of 700 lbs of grain annually. More if on the march, slightly less while encamped. They also traveled with livestock and foraged local flora and game when necessary. I'm not advocating any life choices by any stretch - I'm just playing the Devil's pragmatist.


----------



## eshua (Apr 19, 2013)

I like having hard rules to follow, makes cheating less of a slippery slope. 

I agree that if your going to over eat or underestimate calories ... starch will be the enabler. 

I think I'm at the point where I'm not looking to loose any more mass, dropped from 230lb-200lb at 6'4". Now I'm finding that its a lot more work to build muscle than it is to lose weight.


----------



## Troy G (Apr 25, 2013)

When I was in middle years I lost weight fast. I ate very small portions of what ever Mom was making and was excercising and lifting weights. Lost 65 pounds in about 4 months. Managed to keep it off until I went to university, gained some back and then started doing the same thing and lost the weight again. I started my professional job and for the first two years of work I was buried and ate too much and did too little. 10 years later I was the heaviest I ever was. I started the Dukan diet in late Fall and lost a little weight and then fell off the wagon. I tried it again in February and really tried to stick to it. I am down nearly 40 pounds.

The wife still eats starches and so I still get cravings. I really crave fruit, pineapple, apples, and bananas.


----------



## Chef Doom (Feb 1, 2014)

Grains are for poor people.


----------



## Chef Doom (Feb 1, 2014)

mhlee said:


> I agree about cutting out processed and junk food. To me, it's the no legumes, which includes soy, and no rice, that are most difficult in my opinion. I'm mostly Japanese - asking me to take soy and rice out of my diet would remove nearly all of the condiments and seasonings used in Japanese cooking.



Come on Mr. Lee. This is America. I don't think it should be that hard. A few fusion dishes should suffice. Instead of soy sauce you can use worcestershire sauce. And instead of rice you can use the wonderful grain that is quinoa. Has anyone tried sushi with quinoa? That would be interesting.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> No grains, no starches, no dairy, no processed sugars, no whiskey, no women, no nothing.
> Did I mention, no tobacco?



No enjoyment then?


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Chef Doom said:


> Come on Mr. Lee. This is America. I don't think it should be that hard. A few fusion dishes should suffice. Instead of soy sauce you can use worcestershire sauce. And instead of rice you can use the wonderful grain that is quinoa. Has anyone tried sushi with quinoa? That would be interesting.


Heston Blumenthal has recipes for it in Heston at home book.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2014)

I read somewhere that the longest living group of Americans are Seventh day adventist women.No meat or Dairy,lots of fresh fruits & Veg.Complex carbo's like brown rice & potato's.Beans in abundance,most meat substitutes wt.soy bean base.Many beans that cultures use are packed wt. nutrition just a few all stars Soy,Garbanzo,black eyed peas.

I raced bicycles in my younger years.Liked the race uphill fr. sealevel to 10,000 feet top of Haleakala,race called cycle to the sun.Did 3 of them in my late 30's.Had a girlfriend who was a health nut.Read a book she had laying around called Fit For Life.Ran track & cross country in high school,Surfing was all my excercise after that.Working in Banquets & drinking too much beer decided to start riding bikes to help lose weight.Found was a natural climber even in my late thirty's.

When I trained for that race mornings before work esp. month before race tough rides alot of hill work much out of the saddle.Was working full time + Ice carving accounts with other hotels.Was moving early morning till late night,sleep like a log.

Ate lots of fresh fruit & vegetables,almost no dairy except butter on my baked potato's,brown rice,whole grain pasta.Fish.Never even caught a cold or get sick with this heavy activity usually over 3 months training.Like those Roman legions you need complex carbo's to fuel the muscles for the long march.Thats why fad diets like Atkin's fail.Didn't that guy die already?


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 1, 2014)

Spammer!


----------

